# Perdomo Reserve Oscuro C Cigar Review - an average smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a good looking stick. It did develop a crack about 1/2 through that split open. Aside from that though, the burn and draw were both good...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Reserve Oscuro C Cigar Review - an average smoke


----------

